# Blackhorn 209 and my TC. Omega



## spike buck (Jun 6, 2010)

Dear members,

Just registered as a new member. Read about a fellow that had ignition trouble with Blackhorn 209 in a T.C. Omega.
I have been shooting muzzleloaders since 1977. I have a new T.C. Omega Z5 and have been on the bench quite a bit. Maybe my experience will help the guy with the problem. 
I am assuming all Omega breech plugs are the same these days. This may not be true as I understand it was re-designed on the front end as not to crush pellets. The flash hole in my plug is ~ .029". I read that a muzzleloading expert said that .032"-.036" is ideal.
My Blackhorn 209 has been igniting perfectly. I have an old Weaver K4 on the rifle and have been shooting many different makes of bullets etc. Best group to date was a .312", 3 shot group @ 100 yds. with 100 grs. of the Blackhorn 209, a Barnes 290 gr. TEZ Spitfire with a 45/50 Harvester Crush Rib Sabot. Second best was 1.25" group with a 300 gr. Harvester Scorpion PT Gold with same load. No wind that day. Obviously, I like the new powder.

Good luck to all, Forgot to mention the primers were Federal 209A

80 year old "spike buck"


----------

